# حدث بالفعل



## mark2030 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع 
القصة حدثت بالفعل ومازالت مستمرة واردت انا استشيركم بها لخبرتى الضئيلة بالحياة القصة هى بنت بعد ان تربت فى خير عمها واصبحت فى وظيفة مرموقة بكل اسف تنسى كل افضال عمها وابنائه عليها وعلى اسرتها وتطلب ان تاخذ الشى الوحيد الذى يملكه عمها بالرغم من تاكدها ان هذا الفعل سوف يقضى على اسرة عمها ولكنها لن تخشى هذا ولكن تزيد من غيظ عمها وكانها تريد الانتقام منه باى طريقة وذلك بعد وفاة والدها مباشرة والعم بالرغم من كل هذا لايريد ان يخسر ابناء اخية ولكن هذة البنت لايستطيع منعها ........من التطاول علية بالافاظ غير لائقة وتريد اما ان تاخذ املاكة او........ تدمر الاسرة باكملها فماذا تفعل هذة الاسرة وهى ترى ان عائل هذة الاسرة يتدمر شى فشى ارجوا الافادة............. ملحوظة الاباء الكهنة لا يريدوا التدخل فى شى لان هذة البنت بكل اسف من الخادمات المعروفات لدى الكنيسة.........ربناموجود


----------



## candy shop (5 أغسطس 2010)

بص يا مارك  انا كنت عايزه اعرف ايه اللى هتاخده هتدم بيه الاسره كلها 

وليه هو ساكت على كده  وفين اهلها 

ياريت تكون المشكله اوضح شويه 

وانشاء لله نلاقى حل 

منتظره ردك
​


----------



## mark2030 (9 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بص يا مارك  انا كنت عايزه اعرف ايه اللى هتاخده هتدم بيه الاسره كلها
> 
> وليه هو ساكت على كده  وفين اهلها
> 
> ...


ميرسى كتير على رد حضرتك واوضح المشكلة اكتر اسرة البنت مبسوطة كتير على ما تفعلة البنت وبكل اسف يشجعوهاعلى كده بالرغم من ان اسرتها ميسورة الحال واسرة عمها لا تمتلك شى غير قطعة ارض صغيرة قد اشترك فيها الاسرتين (والد البنت واخوة)من سنين طويلة واهتم بها عم البنت فقط لان والدها ترك الارض وكون ثروة ولم يهتم بمشاكل الارض او حتى الحفاظ عليها والعم لا يمتلك ان يشترى الارض كلها ومحبتة فى اخوة تجعله لا يستطيع التصدى لابنائه خوفوا عليهم رغم كل المشاكل الى بيسببوهاله ولابنائه....... بصراحة يمكن متصدقنيش لم اقول كدة بس بصراحة محبته شديدة لاخية والارض دى هى الشى الوحيد الى يملكه وبالاصح يملك نصفه  اتمنى تكون المشكلة واضحة واعتذر عن اسلوب العرض لانه يمكن يكون مش حلو بس ارجوكم سمحونى


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> ميرسى كتير على رد حضرتك واوضح المشكلة اكتر اسرة البنت مبسوطة كتير على ما تفعلة البنت وبكل اسف يشجعوهاعلى كده بالرغم من ان اسرتها ميسورة الحال واسرة عمها لا تمتلك شى غير قطعة ارض صغيرة قد اشترك فيها الاسرتين (والد البنت واخوة)من سنين طويلة واهتم بها عم البنت فقط لان والدها ترك الارض وكون ثروة ولم يهتم بمشاكل الارض او حتى الحفاظ عليها والعم لا يمتلك ان يشترى الارض كلها ومحبتة فى اخوة تجعله لا يستطيع التصدى لابنائه خوفوا عليهم رغم كل المشاكل الى بيسببوهاله ولابنائه....... بصراحة يمكن متصدقنيش لم اقول كدة بس بصراحة محبته شديدة لاخية والارض دى هى الشى الوحيد الى يملكه وبالاصح يملك نصفه  اتمنى تكون المشكلة واضحة واعتذر عن اسلوب العرض لانه يمكن يكون مش حلو بس ارجوكم سمحونى




مفيش اى داعى للاعتذار اكتب باى طريقه ولايهمك

حكايه غريبه والاعرب انها خادمه  ياترى بتعلم الناس ايه 

  الحقد والطمع ونكران الجميل 

والاغرب موقف الكهنه انا شايفه ان الحل الوحيد هو دخول اب كاهن 

هو الاجدر على حل المشكله 

وموقف الاسره صعب جدا لازم يوقفوها عند حدها

اخ عنده كل حاجه والتانى لايملك شىء الا نص الارض يجرى ايه لما بسيبوا باقى الارض للعم

علشان ربنا يباركلهم 

للاسف القانون هيكون معاهم لو فى عقود بكده 

فى حلين من وجهه نظرى تدخل اب كاهن ضرورى جدا للتنازل رسمى عن باقى الارض

او يحاول العم يشترى باقى الارض بالتقسط المريح جدا 

وربنا يتدخل ويهديها ويحنن قلبها لان مفيش حاجه دايمة لحد
​


----------



## mark2030 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى كتير على اهتمام حضرتك بالموضوع وفعلا مفيش حاجة دايما لحد بس حبيت اكد موقف الكهنة السلبى لان زى ماقلت البنت من الخادمات المعروفات مش بس كدة هى كمان من الى ليهم تاثير على الكهنة (يعنى كوسة بصراحة وربنا يسامحنى )انا بقول كدة لان الكاهن الى متخصصفى حل المشاكل العائلية الى زى كدة له تعاملات كتيييييييييييييير مع اسرة البنت (بصراحة بيستفيد منهم)وميقدرش يزعلهم طبعا وسيدنا لو اشتكولوا بيحول الموضوع برضة للاب الكاهن نفسة .......يعنى موضوع الكنيسة متعقد كتييييييييير ربنا يتسرف امين


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2010)

> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع
> القصة حدثت بالفعل ومازالت مستمرة واردت انا استشيركم بها لخبرتى الضئيلة بالحياة القصة هى بنت بعد ان تربت فى خير عمها واصبحت فى وظيفة مرموقة بكل اسف تنسى كل افضال عمها وابنائه عليها وعلى اسرتها وتطلب ان تاخذ الشى الوحيد الذى يملكه عمها بالرغم من تاكدها ان هذا الفعل سوف يقضى على اسرة عمها ولكنها لن تخشى هذا ولكن تزيد من غيظ عمها وكانها تريد الانتقام منه باى طريقة وذلك بعد وفاة والدها مباشرة والعم بالرغم من كل هذا لايريد ان يخسر ابناء اخية ولكن هذة البنت لايستطيع منعها ........من التطاول علية بالافاظ غير لائقة وتريد اما ان تاخذ املاكة او........ تدمر الاسرة باكملها فماذا تفعل هذة الاسرة وهى ترى ان عائل هذة الاسرة يتدمر شى فشى ارجوا الافادة............. ملحوظة الاباء الكهنة لا يريدوا التدخل فى شى لان هذة البنت بكل اسف من الخادمات المعروفات لدى الكنيسة.........ربناموجود
> 
> 
> المشكلة اكتر اسرة البنت مبسوطة كتير على ما تفعلة البنت وبكل اسف يشجعوهاعلى كده بالرغم من ان اسرتها ميسورة الحال واسرة عمها لا تمتلك شى غير قطعة ارض صغيرة قد اشترك فيها الاسرتين (والد البنت واخوة)من سنين طويلة واهتم بها عم البنت فقط لان والدها ترك الارض وكون ثروة ولم يهتم بمشاكل الارض او حتى الحفاظ عليها والعم لا يمتلك ان يشترى الارض كلها ومحبتة فى اخوة تجعله لا يستطيع التصدى لابنائه خوفوا عليهم رغم كل المشاكل الى بيسببوهاله ولابنائه....... بصراحة يمكن متصدقنيش لم اقول كدة بس بصراحة محبته شديدة لاخية والارض دى هى الشى الوحيد الى يملكه وبالاصح يملك نصفه اتمنى تكون المشكلة واضحة واعتذر عن اسلوب العرض لانه يمكن يكون مش حلو بس ارجوكم سمحونى​*



*
لا يمكننى أن أعلق بعد أختى الأستاذه كاندى

لكن أخى مارك

من واقع أخوتى ليكم دعنى أفضض معك


فى نقاط

1- لم تربى هذه الأبنه على المحبه ولا تعرف معنى الأسره

2- موقف الكهنه ليماذا يكون سلبيا لازم أى واحد يفهمهم الموضوع صح

ممكن علشان هى خادمه وموثوق فيها فى الكنيسه بيصدقوا أنها مظلومه

ممكن الموضوع يطرح على الأسقف

3- الحل الوحيد ( من وجهه نظرى ) الراحه  ننظر للأوراق المثبوته وكل واحديأخذ نصيبه

بتدخل ناس موثوق فيهم من البلده ,,, 


أنا معاكم فى أى أستفسار



*


----------



## mark2030 (17 أغسطس 2010)

شوف يا استاذى العزيز بالنسبة للاوراق مثبوت فيها حق الطرفين (كل واحد نص)بس الاوراق مش موضحة اى نص يعنى ملكية شائعة(ودى نقطة عليها خلاف البنت تريد اخذ النص الاكثر انتاج او بمعنى اصح الى مستصلحة العم) زى ما قلت فى اول الحكاية العم مستصلح نص الارض من يوم الشراء والان انتاج النص دة زاد كتير طبعا بفضل اهتمامه والنص الاخر زى ما قلت تركه اخوة ولم يهتم به والان البنت عايزة اما تاخد انتاج الارض على اساس انها ملكية شائعة او تدميرهابفضل سلطاتها وكمان من الممكن تزوير اوراق بامتلاك الارض كلها وتزوير امضاء العم دون علمه لانه يثق فيهم بكل اسف ارجوا الافادة


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2010)

> للاوراق مثبوت فيها حق الطرفين (كل واحد نص)بس الاوراق مش موضحة اى نص يعنى ملكية شائعة(ودى نقطة عليها خلاف البنت تريد اخذ النص الاكثر انتاج او بمعنى اصح الى مستصلحة العم) زى ما قلت فى اول الحكاية العم مستصلح نص الارض من يوم الشراء والان انتاج النص دة زاد كتير طبعا بفضل اهتمامه والنص الاخر زى ما قلت تركه اخوة ولم يهتم به والان البنت عايزة اما تاخد انتاج الارض على اساس انها ملكية شائعة او تدميرهابفضل سلطاتها
> 
> 
> لازم العم يكون معاه ما يثبت الأستصلاح للأرض
> ...




*الرب يعمل الصالح , حتى تعود المحبه

وتحل تلك المشكله*


----------



## mark2030 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى كتير على اجابة حضرتك وربنايعمل الصالح وارجوا من الجميع الصلاة لهذه الاسرة ................ربنا موجود


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

بالطبع لازم صلاه الرب يعمل الخير آمين​


----------



## mark2030 (24 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة حبيت اخبركم باخر التطورات زرت اسرة العم وعرفت معلومات اكتر بعض كهنة الكنيسة عرفوا الموضوع وقدموا الحل وهو شراء باقى الارض من اسرة البنت بس طبعا البنت وكل اسرتها رفضوا الحل ده واشتكوا العم فى القضاء وطبعا دى كانت صدمه للعم وهددوه بتدميرما اصلحه من الارض واتهموه بالتعدى على املاكهم وبدوا بالشكوى للعائلة بانه تعدى على حقهم يعنى من الاخر اتخذوا دور البراءة ..... ودموع التماسيح واثناء زيارتى لهم شاهدت بنفسى الى بيحصل بتيجى البنت تعمل نفسها خايفة على الارض وترمى فيها سورى الزبالة وحاجات تانية علشان تستفز العم وبردة مش عايزين يسبوهم فى حالهم وكمان البيت بتاع العم جنب الارض واسرة البنت ليهم حجرة فية من ايام ابيهم طبعا كل شوية تيجى البنت تفتح الحجرة وتملاها اجهزة بايزة او اى حاجة مستغنى عنها المهم انها تكركب المكان بصراحة الوقت الى كنت عندهم فية اتخنقت ربنا يتسرف


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

بصي القصه فيها حاجه نقصه
متسمعش المشكله من طرف واحد
ليه العم ساكت كده لو المحكمه حكمت هتحكمله بلنص الي هو بيزرع فيه
بس فيه شئ غامض اكيد هي ليها حق وهو مش عاوز يديها حقها​


----------



## mark2030 (26 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> بصي القصه فيها حاجه نقصه
> متسمعش المشكله من طرف واحد
> ليه العم ساكت كده لو المحكمه حكمت هتحكمله بلنص الي هو بيزرع فيه
> بس فيه شئ غامض اكيد هي ليها حق وهو مش عاوز يديها حقها​


ميرسى للرد الجميل واوضح حاجة مهمه انا مش متحامل على اسرة البنت لانى اعرفهم كويس جدا ودى امانة انا اعرف العائلتين بشكل كامل ومن سنين طويلة اعرف تاريخ اسرة البنت وبصراحة الى عملته البنت واسرتها كان شى متوقع فى المستقبل علشان عمهم بس بكل اسف لم يراعوا مشاعر العم والشى الى ناقص من الحكاية ان اسرة البنت سبق وعملوا مشاكل مع الخال لهم واخذوا ميراث الجد دون حق انا عارف ان الكلام ده ممكن ميتصدقش بس هى دى الحقيقة ومازالت المشاكل قائمة مع الخال .. اسرة العم لاتريد سوى حقها فى الارض وتخشى من سلطات اسرة البنت ...ربنا موجود


----------



## mark2030 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدى انتظرت ردود للمشكلة المطروحة ولكن من الواضح ان مفيش فايدة وعموما انا واثق ان رب المجد حيتدخل وارجوا الصلاة وياريت الى عنده حلول يفيدنا بها ...............ربنا موجود


----------

